# welche Salzwasser-Rute?



## Tisie (14. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rute für's Meer - für mehr Wind, mehr Weite, mehr Spaß und für mehr Fische ... vor allem Meerforellen 

Ich habe auch schon einen heimlichen Favouriten ... die Vision 3Zone Saltwater in 9'/#8, welche ja ein recht anständiges Rütchen mit einem super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis sein soll, wenn man die Erfahrungsberichte im Web liest.

Aber momentan wird ja auch heiß über diverse neue "Wunderstöcke" diskutiert, beispielsweise die Guideline LPXe RS (soll rel. schlecht verarbeitet sein und ist nur dreiteilig) oder die neuen Echo-Ruten. Die Vision GTFour Saltwater ist natürlich auch sehr lecker ...

Also, wie sind Eure Erfahrungen, welche Ruten benutzt Ihr an der Küste und was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## snoekbaars (14. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Grüß' Dich, Mattias!

Guck' mal den Thread hier.

Ist zwar schon was älter, und es kamen in den letzten Monaten keine Aktualisierungen, aber so alt, um gar keine Erkenntnisse hier heraus ziehen zu können ist er doch noch nicht.

Ganz aktuell, und vollkommen ungeachtet des Preises unter uns Betschwestern:
Ich bin nach wie vor von meiner 8er Sage xi2 hemmungslos begeistert.
Bin gerade dabei mich mit einer Zweiten in Klasse 6 als "Leichtwindrute" auszurüsten. Aber ein wenig sparen muss ich noch!

Als Rolle dazu halte ich eine Loop CLW (die für knapp € 100,-) für optimal.

Aber nicht weitersagen!!

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Tisie (14. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hallo Ralph,

ja, ja, die Xi2 ... hatte ich bei Knut schon so manches Mal in der Hand, aber der Preis ist in meinen Augen jenseits von Gut und Böse. Ich bin einfach nicht bereit, so viel Geld für eine Rute auszugeben ... abgesehen davon, daß ich mit meinen bescheidenen Wurfkünsten den Unterschied zu einer günstigeren Rute eh nicht merke 

Deine Liste kenne ich schon, aber trotzdem danke für den Tip! Übrigens kommt an die neue Rute auch die Plaste-Rolle von Loop ran  ... noch 'ne Frage dazu, hast Du die 5eight oder 8twelve? Welche Schnur und wieviel Backing hast Du drauf?

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Wo treibst Du Dich eigentlich am Wochenende rum, als fliegenfischender Berliner?


----------



## snoekbaars (14. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Ich schlage vor, wir PMmen morgen mal, oder telefonieren gar!

Gut möglich, dass wir uns von Knut her schon mal per Handschlag "kennen".

Muss jetzt heim, zum Weibchen! :q


----------



## Ace (14. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Moin Matthias

Na nu hats dich aber richtig erwischt wa ?...sauber !!!

Ich steh total auf die Armverlängerungen von Loomis...fische selber eine GL3 und geb die nicht mehr her.
Für mich der optimale Kompromis von Schnelligkeit und Kontrollierbarkeit. Ausserdem gehen darauf sehr viele Schnüre.
Momentan fische ich je nach Bedingungen  daran die Lee Wullf Bass-Taper und die Guideline Pounch.
Zur Schnuraufbewahrung hab ich ´ne Vision Extreme 7/9 welche aber in Kürze gegen eine Danielson Featherweight 5eight eingetauscht wird.

Viel Spass beim Suchen
Mathias


----------



## Tisie (14. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hi Mathias,





			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Na nu hats dich aber richtig erwischt wa ?...sauber !!!


jenau, aber dermaßen, sag ich Dir  

Also das mit der neuen Rute steht schon länger auf dem Programm, aber jetzt hat sich die Situation durch diese dusslige Krankheit, die ich mir im Urlaub eingefangen habe, drastisch verschärft  ;+ ... ich hatte mich ja damals von dem Greys GRX Hype anstecken lassen, aber das ist doch nicht so das richtige Gerät für mich und meine 8er YellowLine macht an der Küste auch nicht sooo 'ne gute Figur. Nee, nee, da werden jetzt Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und ein adäquates MeeFo-Gerät angeschafft  #6  ... die GL3 wäre natürlich auch 'ne Alternative, na mal schauen.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ace (14. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Die GRX hatte ich auch mal und mich dann nach kurzer Zeit wieder von Ihr getrennt...lag mir auch nicht so...andere wiederum sind begeistert.
Was ist denn an der Yellow Line schlecht...Ich dachte das wären gute Stecken!?

Scierra HM2 Saltwater finde ich auch sehr geil.


----------



## Tisie (14. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hallo Mathias,

ja mit den GRX-Ruten ist das schon komisch, ein Bekannter von mir ist auch total begeistert, naja ;+ ... und die GRX-Rollen halte ich für Schrott, auch wenn das Konzept mit den Spulen gut ist. Es müßte nur in besserer Qualität umgesetzt werden ... aber ok, das war ein Versuch und jetzt bleibe ich bei meinen System2 und Plaste-Rollen.

Die YellowLine ist überhaupt nicht schlecht, im Gegenteil, ich fische die sehr gerne. Aber für die Küste scheint sie mir doch etwas zu weich zu sein (soweit ich das beurteilen kann). Ich bilde mir ein, daß es mir mit einer schnelleren Rute evtl. leichter fallen wird, eine höhere Schnurgeschwindigkeit zu entwickeln und weiter zu werfen. Die YellowLine kommt mir etwas behäbig vor und ich suche nun ein etwas schnelleres & spritzigeres Gegenstück. Die Scierra HM2 Saltwater kostet aber auch gut Geld, oder?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Gnilftz (14. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Moin Matthias,
wenn es ne gute Salzwasserrute sein soll, dann würde ich persönlich
die Xi2, die RPLXI oder ne Lommis Nautikos oder GL3 empfehlen.
Bei Ebay oder im Ausverkauf sind tlw schöne Schnäppchen drin.  

Und ich würde lieber ne 3teilige, als ne 4teilige Rute nehmen. Bei ner 3teiligen lassen sich im Wasser mal eben die Steckverbindungen kontrollieren, dat mach mal mit ner 4teiligen... #d 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## marioschreiber (14. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*



> Und ich würde lieber ne 3teilige, als ne 4teilige Rute nehmen. Bei ner 3teiligen lassen sich im Wasser mal eben die Steckverbindungen kontrollieren, dat mach mal mit ner 4teiligen... #d


Meine T&T "Horizon" is 4teilig, und ich hatte es im gegensatz zu dir noch nie nötig die Steckverbindungen überhaupt kontrollieren zu müssen ! 

Die Horizon ist eine der schnellsten Ruten die ich kenne, und ich komme gut damit klar.
Die GL3 ist mir schon zu langsam gewesen, von der GRX wollen wir garnicht erst reden.
Die neue Vision von Dorschdiggler machte einen sehr guten Eindruck. Wie hiess die noch (die mit dem "ergonomischen" Griff) ?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

#d ....nicht aufgepasst Mario  :q 

Die Vision hat 9' und ist in Klasse 7/8 und heisst HDG (schon etwas älter, aber gut).
Die Andere mit dem ergonomischen Griff ist die Guideline LPcie in #8 10'. (4teilig und da rutscht nix    ).
Verarbeitung bei dieser neuen Serie von Guideline ist top  #6 , allerdings ist der Griff "gewöhnungsbedürftig"......
Ach ja....und die GRX benutze ich auch ab und zunoch. Etwas "gefühlvoller" und langsamer, aber immer noch gut  :q 
Ach ja Tisie......

wenn Du noch etwas wartest, dann wird in diesem Thread reichlich an Ruten stehen, wobei die bekannten Namen (Loop / Sage / Vision / Greys / Scierra / Guideline / Loomis und so weiter) auch immer wieder auftauchen werden.
Jeder hat da so seine Vorlieben......
Am besten einen Höker haben der eine gewisse Auswahl auch mal zum Probeschmeissen hat........  #h


----------



## Tisie (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hi Dorschdiggler,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja Tisie......
> 
> wenn Du noch etwas wartest, dann wird in diesem Thread reichlich an Ruten stehen, wobei die bekannten Namen (Loop / Sage / Vision / Greys / Scierra / Guideline / Loomis und so weiter) auch immer wieder auftauchen werden.
> Jeder hat da so seine Vorlieben......
> Am besten einen Höker haben der eine gewisse Auswahl auch mal zum Probeschmeissen hat........  #h


Sage könnte ich probewerfen, aber mit den anderen Marken sieht es eher schlecht aus. Mit den Ruten von Vision und Loop habe ich durchweg positive Erfahrungen gemacht und würde mich bei entsprechenden Empfehlungen durchaus auch zu einem Blindkauf hinreißen lassen. Na es drängt ja erstmal nicht und vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch die ein oder andere Möglichkeit zum probewerfen ... trotzdem sind weitere Tips und Erfahrungsberichte sehr willkommen!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## gofishing (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Moin Matthias,

in Berlin kannst Du diese Ruten "probeschmeißen".

Kenne die Ruten zwar nicht, aber für den Preis .... .

Ich werde mir diese Ruten auch mal bei Gelegenheit in Tostedt ansehen.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Farina (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hallo Matthias,

vergesse bitte alles was bis jetzt geschrieben wurde und schaue dir mal diese

Rütchen anhttp://www.balticflyfisher.com/  

Echo-Ruten sind im Moment das beste was es an der Küste gibt.

Wenn du den Preis siehst erst recht.

Farina


----------



## Tisie (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hallo Farina,





			
				Farina schrieb:
			
		

> Echo-Ruten sind im Moment das beste was es an der Küste gibt.


warum? Was unterscheidet diese Ruten von anderen? Warum sind sie so viel besser?

@Ralph: Danke für den Link, den Thread habe ich bereits gelesen. Nico und ich sind in einem Verein und demnächst werde ich die Echo-Rute mal probewerfen.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## stephan_81 (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

hallo!

ich fische seit zwei jahren ne 8er steelfin trinity!
mit dem ding komme ich selbst bei gegenwind noch sehr gur klar!
ist ein sehr schnelles stöckchen!
da steelfin nicht mehr existiert ist das mit der garantie zwar schwierig!
aber man bekommt die bei ebay im moment für ca 280 silberrandtaler!
http://search.ebay.de/search/search.dll?cgiurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.de%2Fws%2F&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=steelfin&category0=
halte die für eine der besten salzwasserruten! 
gruß
stephan


----------



## gofishing (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Ich würde mir keine Rute kaufen, wenn keine Reparaturen gewährleistet werden.

Und von einem Ebayhändler der seine Artikel auch noch als Privatkauf deklariert, halte ich genausowenig wie das Finanzamt. #6 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Gnilftz (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Meine T&T "Horizon" is 4teilig, und ich hatte es im gegensatz zu dir noch nie nötig die Steckverbindungen überhaupt kontrollieren zu müssen !



Mag aber auch damit zu tun haben, dass Du nach 2 Würfen eh immer die Spinnrute nimmst...  :q  :q 
Außerdem habe ich nicht behauptet, dass sich bei meiner Loomis laufend die Verbindungen lösen, dat ist für den Fall der Fälle.

Greetz
Heiko


----------



## Ace (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

@Ralph

Kennst du den Shop ?
Ich wohne nur 10 min weg und hab da noch nie was von gehört.
Kann es sein das dieser Stuart(Betreiber) mal Boardie war ?
Kann man da einfach hinfahren und sich die Ruten ansehen ?

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Und von einem Ebayhändler der seine Artikel auch noch als Privatkauf deklariert, halte ich genausowenig wie das Finanzamt. #6
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Ralph




Ja, das ist schon auffällig.
Wenn er umfangreich mit neuen Sachen handelt und kein Händler ist, müsste er doch eigentlich für alle Teile Rechnungen oder einen anderen Eigentumsnachweis vorweisen können, z.B. eine Schenkungsurkunde.
Wenn nicht, würde ich von Hehlerware ausgehen.


----------



## gofishing (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

@Ace

Nö, kenne ich nicht.

Habe auch das erste mal im FliFi-Forum von dem Shop erfahren.

PS. Fahr doch mal schnell hin und teste die 7ner und 8ter Rute.

Suche noch eine Einhandrute für die Küste.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## peterSbizarre (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

hat schonmal jemand eine loop blueline salt gehabt/gesehen/getestet?


----------



## gofishing (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

@peterSbizarre

Gesehen ! |laola: 

TL

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

@Ace

Ich würde vorher anrufen.

Annelie is the boss.  :q 

Stuart ist in der Rangordnung noch unter dem Hund. :q

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Ace (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

@Brad Pit ääähh peterSbizarre
Ich habe die Rute mal in Klasse 7 geworfen...wirklich ein Super Teil#6

@Ralph
Ich werd da morgen mal vorbeifahren...hab ja noch Urlaub ;-)


----------



## peterSbizarre (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> @Brad Pit ääähh peterSbizarre
> Ich habe die Rute mal in Klasse 7 geworfen...wirklich ein Super Teil#6


liest sich ja gut an... 
dachte in erster linie an diese rutenserie weil sie etwas billiger ist als die xi2 von sage.


----------



## Ace (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

@peter

Sie war bestückt mit einer Scierra Hywell Morgen EDP Schnur...das passte sehr harmonisch.
Kann ich wirklich empfehlen.


----------



## peterSbizarre (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> @peter
> 
> Sie war bestückt mit einer Scierra Hywell Morgen EDP Schnur...das passte sehr harmonisch.
> Kann ich wirklich empfehlen.


interessant. 
es war eher als allgemeine nachfrage oder anregung gemeint. ich hab momentan leider keinen bedarf.


----------



## Ace (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

achso ich dachte du suchst so eine Rute...mehr hätte ich dir aber auch nicht sagen können.
nix für ungut...


----------



## Stingray (17. September 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Guideline LPXe RS (soll rel. schlecht verarbeitet sein und ist nur dreiteilig)


 
Also ich habe sie in 9'  #8 . Und kann nur sagen, sie ist erste Sahne :l . Schlechte Verarbeitung bei Guideline ;+ |kopfkrat . Kenn ich gar nicht ! Die Ruten sind einfach Top :k . Habe gleich drei davon. Eine 6# LPXe, eine 4# LeCie und die 8# LPXe RS. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Der ultimative Tipp!!!

Frag wer am WE fischt und schließ dich an. Vielleicht kannst du dann mal verschiedene Stecken werfen.
Mal so 5min mit ner Rute rumwedeln reicht m.E. nicht aus.
Jeder wirft anders und jeder mag ne andere Rute.

TL Uli


----------



## Tisie (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hi Uli,

danke für den Tip! Leider wohne ich nicht so dicht an der Küste, daß sich eine Tagestour für mich lohnt ... schon gar nicht bei den Spritpreisen  #d 

Ich werfe demnächst die Echo und evtl. auch TFO ... gibt's hier keinen Berliner mit 'ner 3Zone Saltwater? Die Loop BlueLine SW hatte ich auch ins Auge gefasst, aber die ist mir eigentlich schon zu teuer. Ich wollte nicht viel mehr als 200 Taler für den Stock ausgeben |kopfkrat

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Nochmal 'ne Frage ... kennt jemand die neue Vision GTFour Seatrout? Soll ja angeblich der normale GTFour-Blank sein, nur anders aufgebaut. Wie ist die im Vergleich zur GTFour Saltwater?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ace (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

ein schöner schneller Stock...hab sie vor kurzem mal geworfen.
Sehr empfehlenswert...gerade für den Preis !!!


----------



## gofishing (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Moin Matthias,

ich habe eine GTFour Seatrout im Schrank stehen.|wavey: 
Stell mir eine SW daneben dann werde ich sie mal vergleichen.:m 

Die VG3908 ist am besten bei http://www.visionflyfishing.com/gtfour.html
beschrieben.

Also T-40 graphite blank und Mid Flex / Fast Action etc.

Die SW Variante habe ich nicht der Hand gehabt.
Wenn "Tip Flex / Ultra Fast Action" eine reale Beschreibung ist, währe sie sowieso nix für mich.


Tim hat die "Seatrout" in Dahme mal probegeworfen.
".. oh.. die ist aber stamm" soll er sich nochmal drüber äußern wie er das gemeint hat.#c 
Und das er beim 2ten Wurf einen Dorsch dranhatte spricht doch eindeutig für die Rute.#6 

Preis/Leistungsverhältnis einfach nur TOP!

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

@Ace

Ja stümmt, aber dat war nur auf der Wiese.:m 
Also ohne Wurm dran.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## salmohunter (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Also mir hat mal ein Ruten Freak von Winston in den USA erzählt das die meisten Salzwasserruten ( gleichen Typs ) identisch mit den Süsswasser - Rutenblanks sind, nur Rollenhalter,Beringung Lack usw.wären Salzwasserfest......könnte mir gut vorstellen das daß stimmt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Tisie (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Infos!

Daß die Seatrout ein relativ flottes Rütchen sein soll, habe ich auch schon von anderen gehört ... direkt von Swan Products wurde mir gesagt, daß die Seatrout auf dem Blank der normalen GTFour basiert und nur anders aufgebaut ist. Im Gegensatz dazu ist die GTFour Saltwater ja vierteilig, also wirklich ein anderer Blank. Laut der Vision-HP ist die Saltwater (Tip Flex/Ultra Fast Action, T-35 graphite blanks) zwar etwas niedriger moduliert, aber von der Aktion her schneller als die normale GTFour (Mid Flex/Fast Action, T-40 graphite blanks).

Es sind sicher beides sehr gute Ruten, aber wer die Wahl hat ;+ ... zu dumm, daß ich die Ruten nicht probewerfen kann #d

Von der praktischen Seite spricht ja einiges für die Saltwater, denn die ist vierteilig (nächsten Sommerurlaub "muß" ich in den Süden fliegen) und die hat sicher auch mehr Power für die großen Schweden-Hechte nächstes Jahr im Herbst. Andererseits soll die Seatrout so schön flott und spritzig sein, ähnlich der Extreme+, welche ich auch sehr gerne fische. Schwierig, schwierig ... :c 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## gofishing (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

@Tisie

Etwas verwirrend dat ganze.

Ich beschreibe mal wat ich gekauft habe, damit wir von den gleichen Ruten reden.#c 


Transportrohr in schwarz
Papierschild am Rohr "GTFOUR SEATROUT VG3908"
(naja Papier ist ja bekanntermaßen geduldig)
Blank, 3 teilig, in grün.
Blankbeschriftung GTFOUR SEATROUT #8

Von " TiGold® super hard single guides ,
TiCH® frame TiGold® ring stripper guides " keine Spur zu sehen.

Oder nur bei den kleineren Klassen verwendet.

Einstegringe sind alle "hard chrome", ob super wird die Zeit zeigen.#c

Ich glaube nicht das die Dame der Rezeption Dich da richtig informiert hat.:m 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Tisie (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hi Ralph,

so langsam kommt doch Licht ins Dunkel ... Deine Aussagen



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Blank, 3 teilig, in grün.
> ...
> Von " TiGold® super hard single guides ,
> TiCH® frame TiGold® ring stripper guides " keine Spur zu sehen.


decken sich ja mit den Infos, die ich von Swan Products (Vision Vertrieb DK, Deutschland, ...) bekommen habe. Der grüne, 3-teilige Blank der GTFour Seatrout stammt von der normalen GTFour-Serie und wurde mit anderen Komponenten (Rollenhalter, Ringe, ...) aufgebaut. Die GTFour Saltwater hat dagegen einen blauen, 4-teiligen Blank. Weiterhin habe ich erfahren, daß die GTFour Seatrout eigentlich ein Sondermodell für DK ist, aber auch an deutsche Dealer verkauft wird. Deshalb taucht die Serie wohl auch nicht auf der Vision-HP auf?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## gofishing (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Über Sondermodelle habe ich im Netz nix gefunden.

Und was soll eigentlich "TiOX® blue ring stripper guides" sein.

Also ich kann nichts "blue´es" entdecken.
Und golden ist der erstrecht nicht.#c

Naja auch egal, ich werde das "DK-Sondermodell" mal in DK fischen. Vielleicht wirft sie sich dort noch besser.:l 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Falls es doch die Echo werden sollte,
die gibbet bei Volker im Oktoberangebot für 163.- EURO.:q :m 

TL

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Moin Matthias,

falls Du noch nichts geordert hast.

Echo-2 Saltwater mit 2 unterschiedlichen Spitzen/Aktionen.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Echo2-Saltwater...07333QQcategoryZ23819QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Kann ja durchaus interesant sein.#h 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Tisie (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hi Ralph,

nein, ich habe noch nicht geordert, aber ich werde auf jeden Fall noch warten, bis die Echo 2 auch in Deutschland zu bekommen ist und sie dann mal probewerfen. Das mit den 2 unterschiedlichen Spitzenteilen klingt jedenfalls sehr interessant - vielen Dank für den Hinweis!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## gofishing (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Habe ich heute auch nur durch Zufall entdeckt.
Suchte eigentlich wat anderes.

Selbst die Freshwatermodelle haben alle 2 Spitzenteile.
Für den Preis finde ich das sehr interessant.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Tisie (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> ... Suchte eigentlich wat anderes ...


Was denn?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## gofishing (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Du bist ja fast genausoneugierig wie ich.|supergri 

Um die Bieteranzahl so gering wie möglich zu halten mußt Du Dich noch ein wenig gedulden.  
Für 95 Euro würde ich das Teil aber auch hier bestellen können. Mehr Hilfestellung gebe ich aber nicht.:m 


TL

Ralph


----------



## Tisie (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt 

Bis dann, Matthias


----------



## gofishing (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Ist doch ganz einfach.
Was hat der Anbieter, was hier für 95 € zu bestellen währe.
Googlen hilft auch zur entspannung.|supergri 
Nur @vaddy darf nicht "mitraten", weil der das Ergebnis schon kennt.|wavey: 

Bis dahin warte ich auch auf eine 1€ Start-Auktion in der  richtigen Farbe.#6 :m 
Hab ja Zeit. 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Tisie (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hhmmm, keine Ahnung ... aber ich habe eine Rolle von Echo gefunden, die ja wohl original die Vision 3Zone ist |kopfkrat ... ob das Vision so gut findet #d 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## gofishing (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Ich sach hier jetzt garnix mehr, 1065 hits, über 50 nur heute.

Da find ich doch gar keinen Einstieg ins Wasser mehr.#q 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Tisie (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hallo Ralph,

da stolpere ich über diesen alten Thread und sehe, daß noch eine Auflösung von Dir aussteht #h ... also, was war denn nun das Objekt Deiner Begierde? |kopfkrat 

Die Echo2 habe ich übrigens vor einiger Zeit mal werfen können, war aber nicht sooo begeistert ... naja :g 

Inzwischen gibt es von der Vision GTFour Saltwater neue Modelle, die aus höher modulierter Kohlefaser sind und eine richtig schnelle Aktion haben sollen. Gibt es schon Erfahrungswerte zu diesen Ruten?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## mario mücke (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

hallo matthias,
jetzt kommt noch eine... kannst bei mir mal die 7er oder 8er TFO  ticr werfen. sehr schnell, bis auf den kork sehr gut verarbeitet. da wackelt keine steckverbindung. bei sage, loomis, st. croix bekommst du das wackeln der steckverbindungen bei jeder zweiten rute gratis dazu. so ist es zumindest in meinem rutenwald und der preis der TFO ruten liegt mit ca. 220 euros sehr günstig. weitere sehr gute alternative sind die echo-ruten. selbst mel krieger benutzt diese stecken.
sehen wir uns am freitag zum stammtisch?
beste grüße mario mücke
http://www.abenteuer-angeln.de
http://www.farioev.de


----------



## Havorred01 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Moin !!

was haltet ihr den von der Scierra hm2 saltwater?  Ich habe diese Rute jetzt schon seit 1 1/2 jahren und ich finde die richtig gut. mit der guideline punch gute kombination.

gruß 
havorred01


----------



## Rausreißer (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Moin Matthias, ich hatte das Vergnügen die Vision GTFour Saltwater 9“ AFTMA 8  am letzten Samstag auf Sylt werfen zu können.

Steifer Stock,  ähnlich der Xi2. und fast genauso blau wie die Templefork.
Schön verarbeitet und recht leicht. #6 

Ich hätte ja eher eine 9er Schnur dazu genommen.  Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck der Trend der Ruten Hersteller geht dahin bei den schnellen Ruten die AFTMA Klassen nach oben hin auszureizen.

Matthias, ich bin übrigens bei nem 10“ CrossCurrent Lastkran von Loomis gelandet.  
Ich schließe mich Deiner Meinung zu den Echos übrigens an, aber Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.
havorred01, den „roten Stock“ sieht man an der Küste häufiger mal.

RK-Flyfishing hat Sie als 7/8 9“6 jetzt im Ausverkauf zum guten Kurs.

Gernot#h


----------



## Tisie (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

N'abend,

@Mario: Ich habe mal eine 7er TFO Professional geworfen und war recht positiv überrascht, aber die Ernüchterung kam, als ich mir die Rute im Laden dann mal genauer angesehen habe. Billigste Komponenten und schlechte Verarbeitung inkl. klappriger und nicht abgebundener Steckverbindungen erinnerten mich irgendwie an meine Erfahrung mit der Greys GRX. Seit dem lasse ich mich von dem Hype um neue Wunderruten, die konkurrenzlos günstig sind, von allerlei berühmten Fliegenfischern verwendet werden (und deshalb ja gut sein müssen ) und gerade frisch auf den Markt gekommen sofort in den Himmel gelobt werden (wie auch die Echos) nicht mehr so leicht anstecken. Vielleicht bringst Du die 8er TiCr ja morgen mal zum Stammtisch mit, dann kann ich ein paar Würfe auf der Wiese machen.

@Havorred: Verwendest Du auch die 7/8er in 9'3''? Tendiert die Rute eher zu #7 oder zu #8?

@Gernot: Hast Du die GTFour SW in der fast-action Variante geworfen (mit einem F in der Bezeichnung, gibt es auch ohne F und dann mittelschnell)? GLoomis hatte ich auch auf dem Radar, aber die Preise finde ich relativ abschreckend. Da ist das Angebot der Scierra HM2 SW deutlich attraktiver, aber die ist auch nur dreiteilig, wenn die Abbildung richtig ist. Na mal schauen?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Havorred01 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Moin !!

Ich habe Die HM2 in 9',6''  8er line. Und ist sehr gut, aber relativ schneller Stock. Aber wenn beißt, ist es nur geil mit der Rute. Hatte vorher die Xda 9.6 #8 und der vergleich, garnicht zu beschreiben.

Gruß 
Havorred


----------



## torstenhtr (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hallo Matthias,

Ich glaub die richtige Fliegenrute für dich muss noch erfunden werden, du findest ja selbst die Verarbeitung von Sage Ruten schlecht 

Echo und TFO würde ich qualitativ als gutes Mittelmass beurteilen, definitiv besser als die Loopschen Blindenstöcke in dem Preisbereich. Klappernde Steckverbindungen kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen, die TFO's haben IMHO so ziemlich die am besten eingeschliffenen in dieser Preisklasse. Da kann ich Mario zustimmen.

Auch der Blank ist exakt gerade und zeigt kaum Krümmung. Abstriche gibt's beim Kork und die Ringwicklungen sind nicht 100%ig perfekt aber IMHO noch OK. In Schulnoten würd ich eine 2- geben. Meine Echo UD würd ich von der Verarbeitung her ähnlich beurteilen, bei der gefällt mir die Aktion aber nicht so sehr, ist aber für mich eine reine Trainingsrute.

Generell gibts aber starke Qualitätsschwankungen in den einzelnen Serien von asiatischen Herstellern ( so ziemlich 100% der Fliegenruten < 200 Euro kommt aus Asien). Und d.h. manchmal kann man totale Montagsruten erwischen oder auch recht gute.

Vom Hype und Werbung würde ich mich ohnehin nicht anstecken lassen.

Wir können uns ja irgendwann mal wieder in Berlin treffen zum Werfen und dann vergleichen wir mal.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Tisie (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

@Torsten: Zu den grässlichen Loopschen Blindenstöcken gesellt sich jetzt auch noch 'ne Scierra :v ... ich kann es gut verstehen, wenn Du mir jetzt nur noch mit Spott und Verachtung begegnest 

@alle:

Nach vielen durchstöberten Erfahrungsberichten in einschlägigen Internet-Foren, einer tollen Beratung bei rk-flyfishing.de und einem sehr netten Telefonat mit Boardi "Fyggi" (danke Mark #6 ) hat die elende Sucherei nun ein Ende. Ich habe mir die Scierra HM2 SW bestellt und bin schon sehr gespannt auf die ersten Würfe.

Ich hätte auch noch eine 6er Vision Extreme Saltwater |rolleyes bekommen können, aber ganz objektiv betrachtet war die 7/8er Scierra einfach das bessere Angebot (universeller einsetzbar, günstigerer Preis, lebensl. Garantie, ...).

Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure hilfreichen Tips!

Grüße aus Berlin, Matthias


----------



## gofishing (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir die Scierra HM2 SW bestellt ....



Naaaaaaaaaaa also, geht doch.|supergri 
Das war aber eine "schwere Geburt"  




			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> ... bin schon sehr gespannt auf die ersten Würfe.



Wat? Ohne Probewerfen gekauft? #c 


Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit der Rute.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Tisie (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hi Ralph,



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Naaaaaaaaaaa also, geht doch.|supergri
> Das war aber eine "schwere Geburt"


tja, wer die Wahl hat |kopfkrat ... aber was lange währt, wird ja bekanntlich gut 



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Wat? Ohne Probewerfen gekauft? #c


Ja, berechtigter Einwand, aber das Angebot war einfach zu verlockend und so viele begeisterte Benutzer dieser Rute können ja nicht irren. Einige haben auch direkt mit anderen Ruten verglichen und sich für die HM2 entschieden ... wird schon passen #6 



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit der Rute.


Danke, den werde ich sicher haben.

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Des Rätsels Lösung steht übrigens immer noch aus #h


----------



## Baitbuster (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Moin Moin
hättet ihr vielleicht auch nen Tip für ne gute Salzwasser Rolle??
Weil ich war mit meiner Süßwasser Rolle in Dänemark ohne zu wissen das vom Salzwasser eine kleine Unterlegscheibe weggefressen wird sodass meine Bremse auf einmal nicht mehr funktionierte.....daher wollte ich halt ma wissen ob ihr mir ne gute Salz und Süßwasser rolle empfehelne könntet, gibt es überhaupt schon sone Kombi also süß,und salzwasser??
bis denne


----------



## Rausreißer (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Na klar, Baitbuster,

ich nehme an, ebenfalls als 7/8 Gerät?

Loop Evotec CLW 8twelve ca. 100,-€ (Kunssttoff, aber gute Bremse)

Vosseler DC4, ca. 160.-€

Danielsson - LW 6nine 310,-€  (Ist schon der Porsche  |rolleyes )

Gernot#h


----------



## AGV Furrer (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hallo Baitbuster,
oder die Okuma Airframe (die Rolle wird auch unter dem Label: "New Redington" verkauft.
Oder die Okuma Helios, oder die Danilsson SW, oder, oder.
Die meißten modernen Rollen sind Salzwasserfest, zudem wenn man sie nach dem Einsatz etwas pflegt.


----------



## Baitbuster (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*



> Zitat von *Rausreißer*
> Na klar, Baitbuster,
> 
> ich nehme an, ebenfalls als 7/8 Gerät?
> ...


Ja super rollen#6  ich hatte mir die Vosseler schon mal angeschaut und über einen Kauf nachgedacht 



> Zitat von *AGV Furrer*
> Hallo Baitbuster,
> oder die Okuma Airframe (die Rolle wird auch unter dem Label: "New Redington" verkauft.
> Oder die Okuma Helios, oder die Danilsson SW, oder, oder.
> Die meißten modernen Rollen sind Salzwasserfest, zudem wenn man sie nach dem Einsatz etwas pflegt.


 
Ja danke, ich denke es liegt daran das ich ein etwas älteres Modell habe, sollte mir mal ne neue zulegen wenn ich wieder etwas mehr geld habe 
Es könnte natürlich auch an der Pflege gelgen haben|kopfkrat |kopfkrat  
bis denne


----------



## Tisie (3. April 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hallo,

kleines Update zu meinen Erfahrungen mit der Scierra HM2 SW in 9'3'' #7/8 ... der Blank ist super und wirft sich ganz hervorragend, die Verarbeitung ist allerdings nicht so doll (schlampig lackierte Ringwicklungen, ein leicht verbogener Schlangenring, Korkgriff quietscht etwas bei Druck kurz oberhalb des Rollenhalters). Mein Händler setzte sich aber super für mich ein und Scierra spendierte mir daraufhin eine wasserdichte Fliegendose mit geschlitztem Schaumstoff - das ist Service am Kunden! Leider lösen sich inzwischen die Schaumstoffeinlagen in der Fliegendose.

Doch zurück zur Rute ... letzte Woche der erste harte Salzwassereinsatz an der Meerforellenfront, aber nach einer halben Stunde war das Wurfvergnügen dann auch schon wieder vorbei: glatter Bruch im Mittelteil, ca. 20cm oberhalb der unteren Steckverbindung - SCH...ADE!

Nun bin ich mal gespannt, ob es noch Ersatzteile für diese Rutenserie gibt ... wie sind Eure Erfahrungen diebez.?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ace (9. April 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hi Mathias

Das sollte anstandslos ein neues Teil geben...so habe ich es bisher zumindest gehört.
Ich habe die gleiche Rute in 9,1´ Line 6 aber solche Erfahrungen noch nicht gemacht. Funzt bisher Problemlos und hat gerade auf Fyn reichlich Mefokontakt gehabt

Würde mich auch interessieren wie die Geschichte ausgeht...

TL Mathias


----------



## Tisie (9. April 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hallo Mathias,

da es die HM2-Serie nicht mehr gibt, meinte mein Händler, daß es evtl. eine Rute der neueren Serien als Ersatz gibt (HM3 oder HMS Scandinavien Saltwater) ... das wäre auch OK 

Wann warst Du auf Fünen? Wir waren vom 24.-31.03. mit dem Wohnwagen auf dem Campingplatz in Gl.Aalbo und haben auch einige Tagestouren nach Fünen gemacht. Aber der stete und kalte Ostwind hat für eine andauernde Beißflaute gesorgt, nicht nur bei uns. Ich hatte in der Woche nur 3 MeeFos (55, 50, 39cm), mein einer Kumpel eine (54cm) und unser dritter Mann ist leider Schneider geblieben. Einen ausführlichen Bericht gibt's hier.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ace (10. April 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hi Mathias

Ich war vom 31.03.- Ostern oben und habe super gefangen.
Viele Grönländer um 45cm und einen guten Fisch von 65cm der meinem Junior an die Fliege ging.(drück Kindern oder Frauen nie deine Angel in die Hand)
OK...ich musste ein bisschen helfen:q 

Seltsamerweise habe ich bei dem schwachen Ostwind am besten gefangen(am 01.04.06 hatte ich 4 gef. und 2 verl.) 

Mitte der Woche drehte der Wind auf West und wurde kälter !? die Fänge wurden schlagartig schlechter.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Tisie (10. April 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Na da wünsche ich Dir ein kräftiges Petri Heil, Mathias!

Freut mich, daß Ihr besser gefangen habt, als wir ... man steckt halt nicht drin :g 

Schönes Foto von Deinem Sohn #6 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hallo,

nachdem ich meine gebrochene HM2 Saltwater vor einigen Wochen zur Garantiebawicklung zum Händler geschickt hatte, informierte er mich gestern über die Antwort von Scierra. Da es die HM2 nicht mehr gibt (btw, bei den Preisen mache ich mir über die kurzen Produktlebenszyklen und das Nichtvorhandensein von Ersatzteilen schon so meine Gedanken), habe ich nun für eine Ersatzrute die Auswahl aus folgenden Serien für unterschiedliche Zuzahlungsbeträge:

- CTC (Zuzahlung 0,-€)
- HM3 (Zuzahlung 67,60€)
- HM3 Travel (5-teilig) (Zuzahlung 77,50€)
- HMS Salt (Zuzahlung 34,30€)

Zusätzlich fällt in jedem Fall eine Service-Pauschale in Höhe von 30€ an.

Nun ist die entscheidende Frage, für welche Serie bzw. welches Modell ich mich entscheiden soll ... am besten wäre natürlich probewerfen, aber das geht nunmal nicht, also muß ich so eine Entscheidung fällen. Die Höhe der Zuzahlung spielt nicht so die Rolle, vielmehr möchte ich mit der Rute zufrieden sein und dies vor allem an der Küste beim MeeFo-Fischen. Von Aktion und Wurfverhalten hat mir meine HM2 Saltwater sehr gut gefallen und die neue Rute sollte ähnlich ausfallen.

Von der CTC-Serie habe ich noch nichts gehört oder gelesen, so daß ich folgende Modelle in die nähere Auswahl genommen habe:

- HMS Salt 9'3", #7/8, WG 16g, Gewicht 108g, 3-teilig 
- HM3 9'6", #7/8, WG 16g, Gewicht 104g, 3-teilig 
- HM3 9'3", #7/8, WG 15,5g, Gewicht 124g, 4-teilig bzw. nach Aussage meines Händlers 5-teilig 

Hier und hier wurden die HM3 und HMS Salt getestet. Die entscheidende Info dabei ist für mich, daß die HM3 noch etwas straffer ausfallen soll, als die HMS Salt. Aber wie sieht es im Vergleich zur HM2 aus?

Grundsätzlich wäre die HM3-Travel schon sehr interessant, allein schon wegen zukünftiger Flugreisen. Aber was nützt mir das, wenn die Aktion anders als bei dem gestesteten dreiteiligen Modell ausfällt oder sich die Steckverbindungen ständig lockern?! Die HMS Salt ist ja auch eine sehr schöne Rute und speziell zum MeeFo-Fischen im Salzwasser gemacht. 

Was meint Ihr? Irgendwelche sinnvollen oder auch weniger sinnvollen Ratschläge, Erfahrungen, Hinweise? Würde mich freuen!

Vielen Dank, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hallo,

die vielen Antworten erschlagen mich ja förmlich |kopfkrat

Egal ... ich habe mich jetzt für die HMS Scandinavian Saltwater als Ersatz für meine gebrochene HM2 SW entschieden.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## gofishing (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Moin Matthias,


hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?

Du zahlst für einen Garantieanspruch jetzt min. 100 €.
Dazu sage ich mal Du merkst ja wohl nix mehr.
Deine Rute ist wenn ich das hier richtig nachgerechnet habe, kein Jahr alt.
Porto hin würde ich vielleicht ja noch einsehen, aber keinen Cent mehr.
Poche auf die Garantie, die Du auch schon beim Kaufpreis mitbezahlt hast. Wenn Du nur das Nachfolgermodell bekommst zeigt das ja schon das der (sogenannte) Hersteller eigentlich nix taugt. Ersatzteile sollte man schon noch ein Jahr nach Auslauf bekommen. 
Und nach einem Jahr eine Abzockpauschale von 30 € zu verlangen ist ja wohl lachhaft.

Aber Du scheinst es ja zu haben.#c


PS. Da die Ruten nach den 3 DVD´s 30% teurer aber nicht besser geworden sind würde ich mir nie mehr eine Scierra-Rute mehr kaufen.:vik:
Und bei dieser Garantieabwicklung erstrechtnicht.:r


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Das sehe ich auch so.
Lass dich nicht für dumm verkaufen.
Eine Chinarute kostet in der Produktion nicht mehr als 5-10 Euro.
Bei einem Garantiefall darf man gerade deshalb nicht noch fett verdienen wollen und sonst natürlich auch nicht 

Da lobe ich Sage. Der Service kostet zwar 25 Euro oder so, aber man bekommt auch nach 10 oder noch mehr Jahren ein Ersatzteil extra für seine Lieblingsrute nachproduziert.

Bei einer extrem überteuerten Chinarute würde ich kostenlosen Ersatz und min. 5-jährige Ersatzteilversorgung verlangen.
Sonst Geld zurück.
Jetzt erhälst du für deinen neuwertigen Golf einen Skoda und zahlst noch mal 30-40% vom Neupreis drauf.


----------



## Tisie (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hallo Ralph,



gofishing schrieb:


> Dazu sage ich mal Du merkst ja wohl nix mehr.
> ...
> Aber Du scheinst es ja zu haben.#c


was ist das eigentlich für ein Tonfall? |gr:

Schalt mal einen Gang runter, mein Lieber!

Zum Thema:



gofishing schrieb:


> Du zahlst für einen Garantieanspruch jetzt min. 100 €.


Da hast Du entweder nicht richtig gelesen oder falsch gerechnet |kopfkrat ... 30€ Servicepauschale und 34,30€ Zuzahlung für die HMS SSW machen zusammen 64,30€.



gofishing schrieb:


> Wenn Du nur das Nachfolgermodell bekommst zeigt das ja schon das der (sogenannte) Hersteller eigentlich nix taugt. Ersatzteile sollte man schon noch ein Jahr nach Auslauf bekommen.


Das sehe ich genauso! Allerdings hat das mit dem Ersatzteil auch zwei Seiten ... zum einen ist es natürlich erfreulich, wenn man für eine Rute, die man sehr gerne fischt, auch nach Jahren noch ein Ersatzteil bekommt. Andererseits kann es auch Probleme machen, wenn nur das defekte Teil ausgetauscht wird. So hat z.B. ein Freund von mir das Spitzenteil seiner Greys GRX zerbrochen und ein neues Spitzenteil bekommen. Da aber das männliche Teil der Steckverbindung (also das obere Ende des Mittelteils) schon stark abgenutzt ist, sitzt das neue Spitzenteil nicht mehr paßgenau und lockert sich bereits nach wenigen Würfen  ... ohne Tapen geht da nix mehr.

Außerdem ist es für den ein oder anderen vielleicht sogar ganz reizvoll, eine neues, moderneres Modell zu bekommen?! Für mich wäre ein Ersatzteil für meine HM2 auch die bessere Lösung gewesen.



gofishing schrieb:


> Poche auf die Garantie, die Du auch schon beim Kaufpreis mitbezahlt hast.


Ich habe mal über die Rechtmäßigkeit der Servicepauschale nachgedacht ... grundsätzlich wird die gesetzliche Gewährleistung, die der Händler zu tragen hat, durch eine Herstellergarantie nicht ausgehebelt. Im Fall der Inanspruchnahme der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung müßte der Händler die Rute reparieren, ersetzen oder den Kaufpreis erstatten. ABER die Beweislast (daß der Schaden beim Kauf noch nicht vorgelegen hat) liegt nur innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate beim Händler. Danach findet eine Beweislastumkehr statt, d.h. ich müßte nachweisen, daß der Schaden schon zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes bestanden hat. Das könnte ich nur über ein teures Gutachten, dessen Ergebnis durchaus zu meinen Ungunsten ausfallen könnte (Fliege gegen die Rute geknallt).

Und diesen Aufwand für 30€? Erstens wird mein Verdienstausfall für die Zeit beim Anwalt usw. weit über den 30€ liegen und zweitens wird meine Rechtschutzversicherung bei dem Streitwert und den fragwürdigen Erfolgsaussichten bestimmt keine Deckungszusage geben.

Weiterhin ist es fraglich, ob die Servicepauschale im Fall der Inanspruchnahme der Garantie als "gängige Praxis" überhaupt angefochten werden könnte, aber ich kann ja nochmal einen bekannten Anwalt fragen.

Der Aufpreis für eine bessere Rute ist vollkommen OK, denn der Hersteller hat mir ein - aus seiner Sicht - gleichwertiges Modell ohne Aufpreis angeboten. Daß ich mich für ein besseres Modell gegen Aufpreis entschieden habe, war meine freie Entscheidung.



gofishing schrieb:


> Und nach einem Jahr eine Abzockpauschale von 30 € zu verlangen ist ja wohl lachhaft.


Leider nicht ... wie gesagt, diese Servicepauschale bezahlt man bei jedem mir bekannten Hersteller mit lebenslanger Garantie.

Mal eine wirklich ernst gemeinte Frage: Was ist die Alternative?

Ein Beispiel ... im Frühjahr letztes Jahr brach meine Visison LPG, die ich wirklich sehr gerne gefischt habe. Das war das Vorgängermodell der Vision Extreme und hatte schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel. Der Dreifachbruch war nicht zu reparieren und weder der Händler noch der Hersteller konnten/wollten mir weiterhelfen, d.h. die Rute ist für mich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen und der Kaufpreis bzw. Restwert in den Sand gesetzt.

Ist das die Alternative zu einer etwas teureren Rute mit lebenslanger Garantie und einer Servicepauschale im Garantiefall? Für mich nicht.

Im Grunde wäre es mir egal, ob ich bei gleichem Rutenpreis eine Garantie habe und 30€ Servicepauschale bezahle oder für 30€ ein Ersatzteil kaufe, wenn man denn ein Ersatzteil bekommt. Ich kenne nur einen Hersteller, der langjährig Ersatzteile auch für ältere Modelle anbietet (Sage), aber das auch zu entsprechenden Preisen. Für "made in Fernost" Ruten wie die von Scierra halte ich die UVPs für stark überzogen, vor allem in Anbetracht der kurzen Produktlebenszyklen und der nicht vorhandenen Ersatzteile. Aber wenn man die Rute für 50% des UVPs bekommt, kann ich gut damit leben, denn besser als mit einer Rute für den gleichen Preis ohne lebenslange Garantie fahre ich damit in jedem Fall.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## gofishing (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Moin moin,

eine Servicepauschale finde ich schon in Ordnung,

_nach Ablauf der Gewährleistungszeit von 24 Monaten_.

Deine Rute ist ca. 1 Jahr alt. Deshalb sage ich dazu Abzocke.

Wenn Du einen Fernseher nach 11 Monaten zum Reparieren bringst zahlst Du garantiert keine Servicepauschale, weil das noch in die Gewährleistungszeit fällt.



Tisie schrieb:


> Mal eine wirklich ernst gemeinte Frage: Was ist die Alternative?



Ich würde die Rute dem Händler auf den Tisch  legen oder zuschicken mit der Bitte "Mach was draus". Solange ich an dem Bruch keine Schuld habe. Eine Servicepauschale würde ich persönlich dankend ablehnen. Über einen gleichwertigen Ersatz z.B. die HM3 also das Nachfolgermodell würde ich erstmal nachdenken. Aber garantiert ohne Zuzahlung.
Ich sehe es nicht ein die Garantie doppelt und dreifach zu bezahlen.


Ps. Ich habe auch eine Vollrechtschutz.
Selbst Klagen für 10 € wegen falsch Parken wurden ohne zu murren übernommen.
Bis jetzt habe ich auch alles gewonnen. Also werden die auch weiterhin nicht murren.|supergri


Der Tonfall war nicht persönlich gemeint.
Aber so bereitwillig wie Du hier die Zuzahlung und die Servicepauschale zahlen willst hat mich kurzfristig auf die Palme getrieben.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Tisie (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hallo Ralph,



gofishing schrieb:


> Ich würde die Rute dem Händler auf den Tisch  legen oder zuschicken mit der Bitte "Mach was draus". Solange ich an dem Bruch keine Schuld habe.


genau das ist der Punkt. Mir ist die Fliege gegen die Rute geknallt und ein paar Würfe später hat's dann richtig geknallt.

Da ich die Rute bereits länger als 6 Monate habe, müßte ich bei Inanspruchnahme der Gewährleistung nachweisen, daß der Schaden schon beim Kauf bestanden hat und das kann ich nicht #d ... also kann ich die Gewährleistung nicht wirklich in Anspruch nehmen und schon gar nicht unter vertretbarem Aufwand in Hinblick auf die Servicepauschale und Zuzahlung. Aber ich frage diesbez. mal unverbindlich bei einem bekannten Anwalt und beim Händler nach.

Die Hersteller-Garantie ist ja eine freiwillige Leistung und die Garatiebedingungen (inkl. der Servicepauschale) damit nicht anfechtbar.



gofishing schrieb:


> Der Tonfall war nicht persönlich gemeint.
> Aber so bereitwillig wie Du hier die Zuzahlung und die Servicepauschale zahlen willst hat mich kurzfristig auf die Palme getrieben.


Alles klar 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## gofishing (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Mir ist die Fliege gegen die Rute geknallt und ein paar Würfe später hat's dann richtig geknallt.


Das ist ja ein ganz anderer Sachverhalt.

Da sag ich doch glatt mal "Hut ab vor der Ehrlichkeit". Das machen bestimmt nicht viele.

Gottseidank ist es bei mir noch nicht zu einem Rutenbruch gekommen.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Tisie (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hallo Ralph,



gofishing schrieb:


> Da sag ich doch glatt mal "Hut ab vor der Ehrlichkeit". Das machen bestimmt nicht viele.


naja, es ist vielmehr eine realistische Einschätzung meiner Möglichkeiten ... so gesehen ist eine Garantie, bei der nicht viele (oder gar keine) Fragen gestellt werden, gar nicht so verkehrt. 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## salzi (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hi Matthias,

ist Deine neue HM2 SW schon bei Dir angekommen? Wenn ja, bist Du damit zufrieden?

Viele Grüße,
Götz


----------



## Fyggi (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hai götz,

greife mal vor, da Matthias gerade im Urlaub ist.

Es gab keine HM2 mehr! Aus diesem Grund hat er sich für eine 7/8er Scandinavien Saltwater entschieden.   Test (bericht) steht noch aus....


Mark


----------



## Tisie (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hallo Götz,

wie schon geschrieben, ist die HM2 nicht mehr im aktuellen Scierra-Programm und leider sind auch keine Ersatzteile mehr verfügbar. So habe ich mich für eine HMS Scandinavien Saltwater in 9'3''/#7-8 entschieden. Ich habe die Rute kurz vor meinem Urlaub bekommen und konnte sie noch nicht ausprobieren. Der erste Eindruck (Wohnzimmerdrill) ist ganz OK, aber leider ist der Fighting-Butt nicht symmetrisch angebracht und die Markierungen an den Steckverbindungen passen nicht zur Flucht der Ringe |kopfkrat ... naja, vielleicht überzeugt ja das Wurf- und Drillverhalten?! Am Wochenende werde ich die Rute mal mit ans Wasser nehmen und kann dann bei Interesse sicher mehr dazu sagen.

@Mark:

Vielen Dank für die Urlaubsvertretung! 

Ich melde mich die Tage mal telefonisch ...

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Aukieker (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hallo Matthias, das mit den Markierungen ist bei meiner Scand. Saltw. übrigens auch so. Ist aber für mich nicht das Problem. Geh mal mit ihr zum Fischen, das ist alles was zählt #6

Viele Grüße, Rolf


----------



## Tisie (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hallo Rolf,



Aukieker schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias, das mit den Markierungen ist bei meiner Scand. Saltw. übrigens auch so. Ist aber für mich nicht das Problem. Geh mal mit ihr zum Fischen, das ist alles was zählt #6


klar, das ist nur Kosmetik, aber trotzdem ärgerlich - bei dem Preis!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: welche Salzwasser-Rute?*

Hallo,

kleines Update ... inzwischen habe ich ein paar Würfe mit der neuen Rute gemacht. Das flutscht mit einem passenden SK schon ganz hervorragend, die Rute ist recht kraftvoll und baut schnell eine hohe Schnurgeschwindigkeit auf. Dabei wirkt die Rute überhaupt nicht steif und vermittelt viel Gefühl über den sensiblen Spitzenbereich. Mit der Rute werde ich sicher noch viel Freude am Wasser haben, aber die Garantie-Bedingungen von Scierra und die schlechte Verarbeitung hinterlassen doch einen bitteren Nachgeschmack.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------

